# Base is sturdy, but assembly is a pain...



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I received a pre-assembled shopfox base when I bought my used Grizzly G0555X bandsaw. The thing was a real pain to move around and seemed tippy because of this. The wheels didn't clear the frame of the unit and this was the cause of the problem. I took the saw off the stand (major pain and examined the wheel setup closely. I found that although they appear to be concentric they are actually offset just a tad and the guy who originally assembled the base ignored that. After remounting the wheels in the right orientation the stand rolls like a champ and it is very sturdy. Now if I can just get the saw back on that bad boy I'll be mobile again.


----------



## jdurnya (Apr 10, 2014)

I purchased the shopfox HD base for my 7.5 HP Delta Shaper I agree the side rails were a bit of a pain to adjust .. but I would rather have them on the snug side than sloppy… typically I weld up my own mobile bases but I needed this in a pinch and it works well for the money !

Joe


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I got this same one for my band saw and I do agree it's a pain to assemble but once it's together It's a good sturdy roll a round base.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I have one of these for my band saw and one for my table saw. I assembled the band saw one first and followed the instructions exactly, including struggling to attach the fixed casters to the corner brace. For the table saw I removed the axle and caster before attaching the caster plate to the corner brace, and this was much easier!


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I had the same experience with mine, had to remove the casters, went ahead and replaced them with urethane wheels. Beating the thing together with a mallet was annoying. There is clearly a market for a better designed mobile base imo. Foot operated for one that lets the machine sit on 4 pads not 2. I will say Grizzly's built in mobile base for some of their machines, the 3 wheel foot operated design works quite well.


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

I just received my base today and assembled it. I was really worried after reading your review that it'd be a pain to assemble, however, it went together pretty easy. I found a trick for getting the bolts/nuts fastened onto the casters. I started by working on the holes on the outside since they are easy to reach. Once the bolts/nuts were on the outside holes, I stuck the bolt through from the top, put the nut/lock washer in my socket with an extension and fed it up from the bottom. I found that made things much easier than trying to turn it over and stick my hands in there and try to feed a washer/nut onto the bolt. Over all I am pleased with how the TS sits on the base and how well it moves around the shop.


----------



## dragondncr (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought this base also for my grizzly table saw with the extension. Assembly wasn't bad and it works well. My only complaint is the knobs are so small. Knobs need to be larger.


----------

